# Erstes mal Fliegenfischen - viele Fragezeichen.



## Treibangler (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese schon länger mit, jetzt aber mein erster Beitrag.
Ich heiße Dennis, bin 39 Jahre alt und komme aus Mittelhessen.
Ich angle schon seit ca. 4 Jahren, und würde mich als Allrounder bezeichnen.
Heute war ich das erste mal mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs, welche ich geschenkt bekommen habe.
Im Vorfeld habe ich einige Berichte gelesen und Videos über das Fliegenfischen angesehen. Ich war an einem kleinen Schleusenkanal unterwegs, an welchem man Barsche, Ukels und Rotaugen mit Pose und Made ohne Anfüttern fangen kann.
Das Werfen habe ich hinbekommen, wenn wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz elegant.
Zu meinem Problem: ich habe mit der Nassfliege angefangen zu angeln, die geht ja wie der Name schon sagt unter, und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich null Bissanzeige in diesem Moment habe. Ukels waren viele an den Ringen auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen, auch konnte ich sehen wie sie an der Fliege "gezuppelt" haben. Ich konnte allerdings nicht einschätzen wann ich anschlagen soll. Ist das normal, und wie macht sich ein Biss von einem kleinen Weißfisch bemerkbar? An einer kleinen Pose wäre das kein Problem.

Anbei ein paar Bilder von meiner Rute und dem Zubehör, welches ich noch habe. Wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Ausrüstung, aber für ein paar Ukels sollte das ja reichen oder? Ach ja, die Rute ist ziemlich kurz, glaube eine 4/5 wenn ich nicht nicht täusche?!
Freue mich auf Tipps und Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## Treibangler (3. Juli 2022)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Gewässer.


----------



## dreampike (4. Juli 2022)

Hi, 

so wie ich das sehe, fischt Du mit Forellenfliegen an einem ziemlich dicken Vorfach auf Fische, die ein sehr kleines Maul haben. Denen bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig, als an der Fliege zu nuckeln, weil sie so groß ist.
Tipp 1: Verwende ein dünneres Vorfach, ich würde auf 0,14 oder 0,12 runtergehen. Nimm Stroft GTM, das hat die besten Tragkräfte
Tipp 2: Nimm eine Trockenfliege, die ruhig auf der Gewässeroberfläche aufliegt, dann siehtst Du den Biss und kannst entsprechend (vorsichtig) anschlagen
Tipp 3: Nimm kleinere Fliegen. Die auf den Bildern scheinen so Hakengröße 12-14 zu sein. Auf Ukelei würde ich es mit einer 18er-20er Fliege versuchen. Falls Du keine anderen Fliegen als die in der Blisterbox hast, dann nimm eine Schere und mache sie kleiner
Tipp 3: Nassfliegen müssen bewegt werden, lasse sie absinken und ziehe sie langsam und mit kleinen Rucken ein. Einen Anbiss merkst Du an einem Zucken in der Schnur oder am Widerstand
Tipp 4: Gehe entweder mit jemanden mit, der mit der Fliege fischen kann oder besuche einen entsprechenden Kurs. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


dreampike schrieb:


> Tipp 4: Gehe entweder mit jemanden mit, der mit der Fliege fischen kann oder besuche einen entsprechenden Kurs.


Wenn Du langfristig und vernünftig mit der Fliege fischen willst, ist das ein guter Tipp.

Da kannst Du schnell rausfinden, ob Du ein Naturtalent bist, das instinktiv alles richtig macht und keine Ratschläge braucht.

Wenn nicht, helfen Dir Tipps von außen keine Fehler anzutrainieren, die man später nur mühsam oder gar nicht mehr weg kriegt.

Ich spreche da aus eigener , leidvoller Erfahrung.

Ich hab zwar mit der Fliege schon diverse Fische in Süß- und Salzwasser in verschiedenen Winkeln der Erde gefangen, aber zu einem echten Fliegenfischer hat es bei mir mit meiner autodidaktische Herangehensweise nicht gereicht.

Auch die anderen Tipps von dreampike sind m.E. nen Versuch wert.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom Gewässer.


Hallo Treibangler,

probiere es auch mal mit Nymphen. Mit einer dunklen, einer hellen und einer melierten ist man auch an fremdem Wasser meist nie aufgeschmissen. Dabei immer auf Spannung der Schnur achten-
So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe, hast Du vor dem Spitzenring die Schnur nicht richtig eingeschlauft. Das behindert beim Wurf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blacky-5 (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo, bist du sicher das du die Rolle richtig rum auf der Rute hast?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Juli 2022)

Blacky-5 schrieb:


> Hallo, bist du sicher das du die Rolle richtig rum auf der Rute hast?


Stimmt, das sieht komisch aus, wie die Schnur aus der Rolle kommt. Normal sollte die Schnur doch unten an der Spule rauskommen. Für mich sieht das aber eher so aus, als wäre die Schnur falsch aufgespult.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2022)

Rolle sieht falschrum montiert aus.
Der Griff sollte eigentlich links sein und die Schur "unten" von der Rolle kommen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Juli 2022)

Es ist auch keine Fliegenrute


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Griff sollte eigentlich links sein und die Schur "unten" von der Rolle kommen.


Stimmt, auf die Position des Griffs habe ich gar nicht geachtet.
Treibangler bist du vielleicht Linkshänder und kurbelst mit der rechten Hand? Das könnte den Grund für diese Zusammenstellung erklären. Bei manchen Fliegenrollen lässt sich der Griff umbauen. Geht das nicht, benötigst du eine Linkshandrolle mit Griff auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Treibangler (4. Juli 2022)

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
Ich besorge mir ein dünneres Vorfach und kleineren Fliegen 

Leider kenne ich niemanden der mit der Fliege unterwegs ist, selbst bei uns im Verein wäre mir niemand bekannt. Deshalb bleibt mir erstmal nichts anderes übrig als ersteinmal auf eigene Faust loszuziehen. 
Ohnehin will ich für's erste das Fliegenangeln ausprobieren und sehen ob es was für mich ist. 

Wie man sieht hapert es noch etwas am Aufbau des Tackles  *peinlich peinlich*
Bin Rechtshänder, vermute ich habe die Rolle falsch herum montiert. Heute Abend gibt's Bilder von der richtig montierten Rolle. 
Die Schnur an der Spitze war aber richtig eingeschlauft, das Bild entstand in der Pause die ich wegen der Vertüddelung einlegen musste. 

Handelt es sich bei der Rute um keine Fliegenrute? Ich hab das ganze "Set" so geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei der Rute um keine Fliegenrute?


Wenn ich ehrlich bin schaut das eher nach China Gadget als nach Fliegenrute aus. Bin aber auch kein Fachmann...
Bei einer klassischen Fliegenrute wär die Rolle "unten" und der Griff darüber.


----------



## Flatfischer (4. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei der Rute um keine Fliegenrute?



Nein, das ist keine Fliegenrute sondern irgendeine Chinarute auf niedrigstem Preis- und Qualitätsniveau.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Mikesch (4. Juli 2022)

Die Rute sieht aus wie eine kurzgeteilte parabolische leichte Spinnrute, die Rollenmontage wurde ja schon angesprochen.
Kann funktionieren, macht aber keinen sonderlichen Spaß.

Um den Spitzendurchmesser des Vorfachs zu verringern brauchst du nur ein Tippet in der gewünschten Stärke (z. B. 0,16 mm) anknoten.

Bei Lauben mit der Fliegenrute haben teilweise selbst Profis Probleme diese schnellen Fischchen zu haken, auch mit Trockenfliege. Die spucken die künstliche Fliege meist schneller aus als man reagieren kann.

Falls du die Fliegenfischerei doch noch weiter vertiefen möchtest erkundige dich nach einem Kurs, wie weiter oben schon angesprochen wurde. Dort wird meist Leihgerät zur Verfügung gestellt.
Eine neue Rute solltest du dir dann evtl. erst nach dem Kurs besorgen, wenn er zeitnah ist und du so lange warten kannst.   
Zum gelegentlichen Fliegenfischen ist z. B. eine Redington Crosswater sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl.

PS.: Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo Treibangler 
Erstmal Wilkommen hier im Forum.

Das deine Rute definitiv keine Fliegen Rute ist wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Ich würde dir such empfehlen ne gute gebrauchte ( muss kein High End sein) zu erwerben.
Kleinanzeigen bieten oft was günstiges in der Nähe.

Ne gebrauchte Shakespeare oder Balzer kannst sicher für nen schmalen Taler erwerben.

Das macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß und Sinn.

Rolle passt ja.
Wirst sehen das du da gleich besser wirfst.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Blacky-5 (4. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Wie man sieht hapert es noch etwas am Aufbau des Tackles  *peinlich peinlich*


Das muss dir nicht peinlich sein weil du einen Fehler beim aufbauen gemacht hast. Wir haben alle schon Fehler gemacht und ganz andere.
Du hast eine Frage gestellt und vernünftige Antworten bekommen.
Peinlich ist nur wenn da irgend ein Klugscheißer mit dummen Sprüchen um die Ecke kommt und sich darüber lustig macht. 
Das Fliegenfischen ist die Königsdisziplin des Angelsports. Ich hab das auch mal versucht aber irgendwie nicht so richtig hinbekommen.
Jetzt liegt das ganze Zeugs im Keller rum und wartet auf einen der damit umgehen kann. Schau mehr mal.


----------



## Blueser (4. Juli 2022)

Ich bin auch Rechtshänder und habe die Rute deshalb in der rechten Hand. Mit links wird gekurbelt und die Schnur geführt. Für mich wäre die Rolle falsch herum.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juli 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ne gebrauchte Shakespeare oder Balzer kannst sicher für nen schmalen Taler erwerben.
> 
> Rolle passt ja.
> Wirst sehen das du da gleich besser wirfst.


Wenn Du Rute ne kaufst, muss die Rutenklasse der Schnurklasse entsprechen, sonst hat es keinen Sinn. 
Ich weiss nicht in welchem Zustand die Schnur ist, aber evtl macht es Sinn, Schnur und Rute zu beschaffen. 
Dann passt es wenigstens und frustiert den Werfer nicht.


----------



## Blueser (4. Juli 2022)

Ich würde für diesen Einsatzzweck eine WF4F Schnur nehmen und eine 4-6er Rute.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, mit den billigsten Schnüren macht das Werfen keinen Spaß, ab 30 € sollte es aber etwas vernünftiges geben.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich würde für diesen Einsatzzweck eine WF4F Schnur nehmen und eine 4-6er Rute.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, mit den billigsten Schnüren macht das Werfen keinen Spaß, ab 30 € sollte es aber etwas vernünftiges geben.


Jop
Schnur muss schon ne gute Qualität haben. 
Dafür darf die Rolle billig sein.
Ist ja im Prinzip nur ein Schnurbehälter.
Rute mittelpreisig dann hast ne brauchbare Combo.


----------



## maggo (5. Juli 2022)

Moin, 
aller Anfang ist schwer ;-)

Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass Welten zwischen deiner aktuellen Rute und einer "speziellen" Fliegenrute liegen.

Sollte es dich aber irgendwie "packen", dann rate ich dir auch zu einem Kurs - zum einen wird dir da alles erklärt, von Schnur, Vorfach und Geraffel bis zur Führung von Nymphe, Nassfliege, Streamer und Präsentation von Trockenfliegen.

Ich denke, irgendwo in deiner Nähe wird es jemanden geben, der einen Kurs anbietet.
Du wirst sehen, wenn man nicht frustriert jeden 2. Wurf ins Gebüsch befördert und dann an der Nassfliege ein vehementer Ruck zu spüren ist, dann macht das süchtig  
VG, Marco


----------



## Treibangler (6. Juli 2022)

Erstmal danke für eure vielen Tipps und Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen 
Mittlerweile habe ich auch die Rolle gedreht, sieht gleich passender aus.
Ich werde die Fliegenangelei auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen, da mich der minimalistische Materialaufwand sehr fasziniert. 
Sobald ich Zeit habe ziehe ich mit dem vorhanden Tackle nochmal los, wir haben noch ein Wehr bei uns, vielleicht kann ich dort einen kleinen Döbel verhaften. 
In der Zwischenzeit schaue ich mich nach einem Kurs um, darauf bin ich doch sehr neugierig.


----------



## Colophonius (7. Juli 2022)

Hey,

ich schalte mich auch mal ein. Ich würde dir schon empfehlen, die Rute gegen eine echte Fliegenrute zu tauschen, da die Aktion einer Fliegenrute sowohl für das Werfen als auch für den Drill mit den recht feinen Schnüren relativ wichtig ist.

Einen Wurfkurs braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht. Er schadet keinesfalls und ist die einfachere Variante. Mit moderner Technik, Geduld und Selbstdisziplin bekommt man es aber so auch gut hin. Ich bin sicher kein Meisterwerfer, aber ich komme (mittlerweile) auch an den meisten Angeltagen ohne Luftknoten und Tüddel hin und die Fliegen landen recht genau da, wo ich sie haben will. Dafür habe ich aber auch viel Zeit investiert. Videos geschaut, auf der Wiese viel geworfen und mich selbst gefilmt und dann die Videos am PC - teilweise auch in Zeitlupe - analysiert, um sie mit den Instruktionen zu vergleichen und Fehler zu finden. Das war viel Aufwand, macht aber unheimlich Spaß, wenn es Klick macht. Anfangs hatte ich zB sehr lange Probleme mit dem seitlichen Werfen, ehe ich herausfand, dass ich schlicht zu weit nach links und rechts gewischt und keine gerade Linie mit der Rute beschrieben habe. Man muss auch etwas suchen, bis man Videos findet, die einem das genau richtig beschreiben. So bin ich irgendwann zufällig auf ein Video zum Training des Doppelzuges gestoßen (den ich für riesige Hechtfliegen zwingend brauche) und es ging in wenigen Stunden von "geht gar nicht" zu "geht sehr gut". Ich habe damals auch sehr sehr viele Fragen gestellt und genausoviele tolle Antworten bekommen, den Thread dazu findest du hier.

Liebe Grüße
Colo


Edit:
Ich schaue gerade selbst noch mal durch den Thread. Echt schön, seinen eigene Fliegenfischerwerdegang dann noch mal nachzuvollziehen. Ich muss aber eine deutliche Warnung aussprechen:​


> Meine Spinnruten werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht verstauben lassen.​



Ich habe seit mindestens 2020 nur noch ausschließlich mit der Fliege gefischt und der Rest steht nun tatsächlich einfach im Keller.​


----------



## Treibangler (11. Juli 2022)

So, ich melde mich zurück - mit neuer Rute 
Ich habe mich spontan bei Kleinanzeigen umgesehen, und konnte für 20€ eine #5/6 9ft. Rute erstehen. Ist zwar China Tackle (Sougayilang), aber für den Anfang sicher ausreichend und um längen besser als meine viel zu kurze Spinnrute. 
Ich war am Wochenende gleich am Wasser und habe mich mit der Nassfliege versucht - leider noch ohne Fisch.
Ich habe ein altes Buch von Blinker, ca. von 1995 in welchem das Angeln mit der Fliegenrute toll beschrieben ist. Ca. 10m komme ich nun relativ sicher raus, ohne Luftknoten oder Hänger im Gras - naja sporadisch ziehe ich mal nen Grashalm raus 

Colo:
Ich habe deinen Beitrag mit Spannung gelesen und bin nun noch motivierter


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> ... - naja sporadisch ziehe ich mal nen Grashalm raus
> ...


Dann knickst du vermutlich die Hand beim Rückschwung ab.


----------



## Treibangler (11. Juli 2022)

Das gleiche steht in dem Buch von Blinker. Habe darauf geachtet, aber wahrscheinlich nicht konsequent geschafft.


----------



## fluefiske (11. Juli 2022)

Beim Rückschwung etwas mehr Dampf ,dann läd sich die Rute etwas besser auf für den Vorwurf, und die Schnur fällt nicht zusammen.Stopppunkte beachten  
Rückschwung : 60 %
Vorschwung : 40 %


----------



## Waidbruder (11. Juli 2022)

Doppelzug ist das Stichwort. So bekommt man die Schnur auf Tempo und wirft automatisch weiter.


----------



## fluefiske (11. Juli 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Doppelzug ist das Stichwort. So bekommt man die Schnur auf Tempo und wirft automatisch weiter.


Der junge Mann ist Anfänger .


----------



## Waidbruder (11. Juli 2022)

Ich weiss, deswegen empfehle ich diese simple Geschichte! Nur mit hin- und herwedeln kommt man nicht wirklich weiter. Muss auch kein Doppelzug sein, ein einfacher Zug beim Schnur aufnehmen reicht aber auch um bisschen forscher zu Werke zu gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo Treibangler 

die Hauptfehler beim Werfen der Anfänger sind m. E. dass beim Rückschwung hinten zu weit mit der Rute nach unten gegangen wird (3 Uhr Stellung beim Beginn des Vorschwungs  ), da klappt kein ordentlicher Vorschwung mehr; oder, dass der Vorschwung zu früh angesetzt wird (man hat dazu mehr Zeit, als man denkt).
Also ruhig mal beim Rückschwung über die Schulter nach hinten schauen, wenn die Schnur, einschließlich des Vorfachs gestreckt ist, beginnt, genau in dem Moment, der Vorschwung. Und wie schon weiter oben erwähnt: das Handgelenk der Wurfhand  bleibt beim Werfen steif.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (11. Juli 2022)

Da beim Einfach- und Doppelzug das Timing unheimlich wichtig ist,  würde ich es nur empfehlen wenn der normale Wurf sitzt. Wenn man nicht gerade sehr schwere Streamer oder Nymphenkombis oder im Sturm fischt, kommt man auch so in der Regel weit genug. Frei übersetzt nach Pete Kutzer aus den Orvis-Fliegenwurfkursen: Ein Doppelzug macht keinen schlechten Wurf gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Da beim Einfach- und Doppelzug das Timing unheimlich wichtig ist,  würde ich es nur empfehlen wenn der normale Wurf sitzt. Wenn man nicht gerade sehr schwere Streamer oder Nymphenkombis oder im Sturm fischt, kommt man auch so in der Regel weit genug. Frei übersetzt nach Pete Kutzer aus den Orvis-Fliegenwurfkursen: Ein Doppelzug macht keinen schlechten Wurf gut.


Hallo,

stimmt und auch ohne Doppelzug kommt man locker auf 15 Meter und den Doppelzug anfangen wollen, bevor der Einfache richtig sitzt, ist nicht zielführend .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Treibangler (11. Juli 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Beim Rückschwung etwas mehr Dampf ,dann läd sich die Rute etwas besser auf für den Vorwurf, und die Schnur fällt nicht zusammen.Stopppunkte beachten
> Rückschwung : 60 %
> Vorschwung : 40 %



Vielen Dank, dass war der entscheidende Tipp  Habe den Rückschwung zu schwach ausgeführt und mich auf den Vorschwung konzentriert. 
War gerade nochmal für eine halbe Stunde üben, hat wieder ein bisschen besser geklappt. 

Danke auch für die vielen anderen Tipps


----------



## maggo (12. Juli 2022)

Ich erinnere mich sehr gut an einen Auffrischungskurs... der Kursleiter meinte: Werft mal, ich will mal schauen, woran ich feilen muss.
Wir waren zu dritt und jeder gab gleich mit Doppelzug Gas als würde es um einen Weitwurf-Wettbewerb gehen. Daraufhin der Kursleiter: OK, fangen wir mal vorne an 
Und: er hatte absolut recht! Schritt für Schritt - und ganz ehrlich, sehr sehr viele Fische befinden sich im näheren Umfeld, da muss man nicht immer auf große oder Maximaldistanz.


----------



## glgl (12. Juli 2022)

Mir hat der Kursleiter vor vielen Jahren einen Lederriemen mit Klett drauf gegeben, der wurde um das Rutenende und Handgelenk gelegt, um das Handgelenk für die Lernphase zu versteifen.
Das sollte mit den heute überall und für allerlei Zwecke erhältlichen Klettbändern auch möglich sein.

Ich habe Leute gesehen, die konnten mit abknickendem Handgelenk besser werfen als ich…,  aber ich denke, anders ist besser.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Treibangler (12. Juli 2022)

Heute nach Feierabend habe ich eine kleine Runde gedreht und konnte meine ersten "Fliegendöbel" fangen  An der Größe arbeite ich noch 

Gefangen habe ich sie mit Nassfliege. Wobei kaum Strömung im Fluss war, und mir die Bissanzeige dadurch schwer gefallen ist.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich ca. 5m Schnur in der Luft habe, mir der Wurf viel einfacher fällt als mit wenig Schnur. Kann es sein das die Schnur für die Rute zu leicht ist?


----------



## Mescalero (12. Juli 2022)

Bei nur ein paar Metern Schnur fehlt einfach das Gewicht.

Petri zu den Döbeln!


----------



## Colophonius (12. Juli 2022)

Deine ersten Döbel sind schon mal größer als meine ersten Döbel auf Fliege  

Ergänzend zu dem was Mescalero sagt: Die Fliegenschnur ist dein Wurfgewicht. Das Gewicht verteilt sich aber über die gesamte Keule, die in der Regel so zwischen 7m (sehr kurze Keule) und 13m (sehr lange Keule) lang ist. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass das gesamte Wurfgewicht erst draußen ist, wenn die gesamte Keule außerhalb der Rute ist. Vorher wirfst du dann mit geringeren Gewichten. Mit einer Spinnrute mit 50g Wurfgewicht wirft sich ein 10g Köder dann auch schlechter als einer mit 50g. Dabei zu beachten ist aber auch, dass die meisten Fliegenschnüre nicht mit einer gleichmäßigen Keule ausgestattet sind, da kann dann - gerade bei Streamerschnüren - sehr viel Gewicht in den vorderen Metern stecken. Schau am besten mal auf der Packung deiner Schnur nach.


----------



## Treibangler (12. Juli 2022)

Danke Mescalero Colophonius 
Die Packung hatte ich leider nie, da ich die Rolle mit Schnur geschenkt bekommen habe. Ich achte dann bei einer neuen Schnur darauf.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie die von mir verwendeten Fliegen heißen?


----------



## Colophonius (12. Juli 2022)

> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie die von mir verwendeten Fliegen heißen?



Die erste heißt Peter, die zweite Carl (mit C, nicht mit K!).  Es wäre gut, wenn du ein paar Fotos im trockenen Zustand posten würdest, dann kann man die Muster deutlich einfacher identifizieren.


----------



## Treibangler (13. Juli 2022)

Ich dachte das Muster ist vielleicht ein Standard 
Ich kann leider kein Bild im trockenen Zustand schicken, habe Peter und Carl die Freiheit geschenkt, sie wohnen jetzt in einem Brennessel Feld


----------



## Colophonius (13. Juli 2022)

Sind das Fliegen, die in dem Päckchen im Startpost zu sehen sind? Wenn ja,  sag gerne welche. 

Waren die Brennnesseln vor oder hinter dir?


----------



## Treibangler (13. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche die oben rechts und unten in der Mitte.

Brennesseln waren hinter mir.. Aber wirklich hohe zu meiner Verteidigung


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2022)

Beim ersten Döbelchen könnte es eine Black Zulu sein, die ist in den Starterpacks eigentlich immer drin und ich meine sie auch in deinem ersten Post zu erkennen.
Nun weisst du schon mal, daß deine Döbel auf Nassfliegen ansprechen, und wenn dein Gewässer stromabwärts werfen zu lässt, kannste beim Nassfliegen fischen deine Wurftechnik verbessern und dabei auch Fische fangen (damits nicht langweilig wird).
Die Muster sind dabei eigentlich zweitrangig, Nassfliegen werden alle auf dieselbe Weise gebunden und sind für den Fisch einfach ein abgesoffenes Insekt oder ein Brutfisch (Glaubensfrage, wie so oft).


----------



## Colophonius (13. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche die oben rechts und unten in der Mitte.
> 
> Brennesseln waren hinter mir.. Aber wirklich hohe zu meiner Verteidigung


Hinsichtlich der Fliege schließe ich mich Hanjupp an, könnte auch ne Nassfliegenvariante der Red Tag sein. Schwarz und rot geht sowieso gut beim Angeln. Simple Nassfliegen sind übrigens auch recht einfach zu binden und man kann nicht so viel falsch machen wie bei etwa Trockenfliegen. 

Die Frage hinsichtlich der Brennnesseln hatte einen einfachen Hintergrund. Als Einsteiger ist es in meinen Augen auch wichtig, möglichst bald zu lernen, dass man den - sofern man auf einer geraden Linie wirft - den Winkel des Wurfes recht variabel halten kann und so auch mit Gestrüpp im Rücken noch gut fischen kann. Das ist in meinen Augen eine wirklich wichtige Fähigkeit, wenn man nicht mitten in einem Fluss stehend oder von breiten Kiesbänken aus fischen kann. In diesem Video wird das ganz gut gezeigt. Es ist aber eigentlich auch kein Hexenwerk. Einfach ein wenig mit den Winkeln experimentieren und bald werden ganz neue Möglichkeiten erschlossen.


----------



## Thomas E. (14. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Brennesseln waren hinter mir.. Aber wirklich hohe zu meiner Verteidigung


Genau, dann Arbeitswinkelverlagerung nach vorne (Steeple Cast).
Hier noch mehr:




Was er zuletzt zeigt, nennt sich "Galway Cast_."_


----------



## Treibangler (23. Juli 2022)

Mittlerweile klappt das Werfen ganz gut, wenn auch noch Luft nach oben ist. 

Gestern konnte ich einen Barsch und einen tollen Döbel auf Goldkopfnymphe fangen. Ich hatte einen kleinen Bissanzeiger vom Forellen Angeln montiert, dieser hat mir sicherlich beim erkennen der Bisse geholfen, wobei der Döbelbiss relativ eindeutig war. 

Bis jetzt bin ich wahnsinnig begeistert vom Fliegenfischen, und hoffe nicht, dass meine Sensas Bolo in der Scheune verstaubt   

Wisst ihr wie die Nymphe heißt? Habe sie bei uns im Angelladen gekauft, ein Kunde hat sie selbst gebunden. Der Herr war aber länger nicht da, deshalb kann ich ihn nicht fragen.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Mittlerweile klappt das Werfen ganz gut, wenn auch noch Luft nach oben ist.
> 
> Gestern konnte ich einen Barsch und einen tollen Döbel auf Goldkopfnymphe fangen. Ich hatte einen kleinen Bissanzeiger vom Forellen Angeln montiert, dieser hat mir sicherlich beim erkennen der Bisse geholfen, wobei der Döbelbiss relativ eindeutig war.
> 
> ...


Petri zu den tollen Fischen .
Deine Nymphe ist ne einfache  Golldkopfnymphe.
Die gibts in sämtlichen Farben und Formen. 
Die liegen oft Massenweise in den Boxen der Läden rum.

Gubts auch im Netz .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juli 2022)

Oh Yeah, da hats einen voll erwischt, weiter machen 
Wie Forelle74  schon sagte, sie heisst Goldkopfnymphe und stellt nix spezielles dar.


----------



## Treibangler (23. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank euch beiden 
Bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass jede Fliege oder Nypmhe irgendeinen Namen hat wie z.B. Sedge oder ähnliches. Deshalb frage ich immer nach dem Namen. Ich habe auch schon mit Peter und Carl gerechnet


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juli 2022)

Petri zu Barsch und Döbel!

Manche (viele) Muster sind nach dem Insekt benannt, das sie imitieren sollen, andere nach ihrem Erfinder bzw. nach dem, der sie populär gemacht hat. Wieder andere heißen ganz pragmatisch so wie sie aussehen - wie bei deiner Nymphe. Manchmal werden sie auch nach der Region benannt, aus der sie stammen wie z.B. die North Country Spiders oder der Utah Killer Bug.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch beiden
> Bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass jede Fliege oder Nypmhe irgendeinen Namen hat wie z.B. Sedge oder ähnliches. Deshalb frage ich immer nach dem Namen. Ich habe auch schon mit Peter und Carl gerechnet


Eine bekannte Goldkopf Nymphe ist die die Pheseant Tail.
Was eigentlich auch nur so viel wie Fasanenschwanz bedeutet.
Also die Bindeweise.

"Pheasant Tail Classic 14" https://www.1000fliegen.de/Pheasant...OI8_FgWQPl1hOQ9X2j0jrdoIuA6nGa7waAplEEALw_wcB

Perdigon Nymphen zb. stellen eigentlich nur Kleinstlebewesen im Wasser da.
Da kann der Fisch sich aussuchen für was er es hält. 
Fangen tun sie auf jedenfall gut


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juli 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Eine bekannte Goldkopf Nymphe ist die die Pheseant Tail.
> Was eigentlich auch nur so viel wie Fasanenschwanz bedeutet.


Wird heute auch teilweise mit Perle gebunden, stimmt. 
Aber, die Fasanenschwanznymphe (deutsche Bezeichnung) wurde zu Zeiten erfunden, als niemand auch nur an Messing- oder Tungstenperlen dachte. Die heisst einfach so, weil man prinzipiell nur Fasanenschwanz, Garn und Haken braucht.


----------



## Treibangler (23. Juli 2022)

Habe eben mal nach Perdigon Nymphen geschaut, glaube die hier werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit bestellen. Sehen ziemlich realistisch aus.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Juli 2022)

Prima, die haben große Ähnlichkeit mit Bachflohkrebsen!  Die werden Dir bestimmt so manchen weiteren Fisch einbringen... Sollten aber sinkend gefischt werden.  Schau Dir mal den Film: "Das Leben ist ein langer, ruhiger Fluß' an, Fliegenfischen in Vollendung!


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Habe eben mal nach Perdigon Nymphen geschaut, glaube die hier werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit bestellen. Sehen ziemlich realistisch aus.


Das sind Bachflohkrebse. 
Schauen aber gut aus  

Perdigon Nymphen schauen so aus:
"Outdoor Planet 36 Effictive Perdigon Nymphen Fliegenfischen Fliegen Sortiment | Forellen und Grayling Angelköder : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit" https://www.amazon.de/Outdoor-Planet-Fliegenfischen-Luftschlangen-Angelk%C3%B6der/dp/B09SZCNBS3


----------



## Treibangler (24. Juli 2022)

Angelt von euch jemand mit Bachflohkrebs? 
Wenn ja, wie handhabt ihr das mit Vorfach Länge und Bissanzeige?
Der Fluss den ich beangel ist im Durchschnitt 3m tief und langsam fließend, hat aber auch ein paar flachere, schnellere Stellen. 
Habe mir schon überlegt eine sinkende Schnur zu kaufen, allerdings weiß ich dann nicht wie das die Bisserkennung beeinflusst.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Angelt von euch jemand mit Bachflohkrebs?
> Wenn ja, wie handhabt ihr das mit Vorfach Länge und Bissanzeige?
> Der Fluss den ich beangel ist im Durchschnitt 3m tief und langsam fließend, hat aber auch ein paar flachere, schnellere Stellen.
> Habe mir schon überlegt eine sinkende Schnur zu kaufen, allerdings weiß ich dann nicht wie das die Bisserkennung beeinflusst.


Hallo,

nun, 3 Meter ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ich würde da erstmal zu einem Vorfach wie Poly Leader Sink Tip raten oder gleich eine Sink-Tip Fliegenschnur, die gibt es mit 1,5; 3 und 6 Meter sinkenden Spitzen (in unterschiedlichen Sinkraten). Die Bisserkennung beeinflusst das nicht so: stromauf werfen und die Schnur, einschließlich Vorfach gestreckt halten. Bleibt die Schnur "stehen" hast Du einen Biss oder einen Hänger, in diesem Fall immer (leicht) anhauen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Treibangler (24. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, sowas wie eine Sink Tip Fliegenschnur habe ich mir vorgestellt, wusste nur nicht das es so etwas gibt   
Mit 3m Tiefe ist natürlich die Flussmitte gemeint - die Randbereiche sind selbstverständlich nicht so tief. Und die meisten Fische stehen ja nicht so weit draußen..


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Angelt von euch jemand mit Bachflohkrebs?
> Wenn ja, wie handhabt ihr das mit Vorfach Länge und Bissanzeige?
> Der Fluss den ich beangel ist im Durchschnitt 3m tief und langsam fließend, hat aber auch ein paar flachere, schnellere Stellen.
> Habe mir schon überlegt eine sinkende Schnur zu kaufen, allerdings weiß ich dann nicht wie das die Bisserkennung beeinflusst.


Ich würde mich fürn Anfang nicht so sehr in Details verstricken. Besser erst einmal dein Gewässer abchecken nach Strukturen wie Krautbetten, Tiefenunterschieden, großen Steinen, Einmündungen von Gräben etc.
Gibts z.B. viel Kraut, werden Bachflohkrebse wahrscheinlich gut gehen weil sie gern darin leben. Sinkschnüre oder sinkende Polyleader brauchts eher an sehr schnell fließenden Gewässern um bspw. schnell runter in die Tasche hinter nem Stein zu kommen. Klar auch, je tiefer du fischst, desto verzögerter ist die Bissanzeige. Schon bei gut nem Meter Tiefe muß man davon ausgehen die meisten Bisse nicht oder viel zu spät zu bemerken.


----------



## Treibangler (25. Juli 2022)

Gewässerkenntniss ist vorhanden, kenne die Strecke vom Stippen und Spinnen.
Aber vermutlich hast du Recht. Erstmal mit der Standart Ausrüstung laufen lernen, bevor man ins Detail geht.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juli 2022)

Treibangler schrieb:


> Gewässerkenntniss ist vorhanden, kenne die Strecke vom Stippen und Spinnen.
> Aber vermutlich hast du Recht. Erstmal mit der Standart Ausrüstung laufen lernen, bevor man ins Detail geht.


Hallo
Also ich geh mal zurück zu meinen Anfängen.  .

Am Einfachsten fiel mir das Fischen mit Einfacher Schwimmschnur und nem längerem gezogenen Vorfach. 

Die gibts bei Fliegentom zu nem vernünftigen Preis.








						Fliegenladen
					

Der neue Fliegenladen bietet Ihnen Premium Fliegen, die in Deutschland hergestellt werden und das Zubehör zum Fliegenfischen.




					fliegenladen.de
				




Wenns gut klappt und du Spaß hast wirst du automatisch tiefer in die Materie eintauchen.


----------

